# 부사 : 하게,히



## zzay2003

Hello all!! l have a question
and l couldn find any thread about "하게"
so lm writing this ...

my question is..
what's the difference between "하게" and "히"?
for example : 불쌍히, 불쌍하게 these two are totally fine, but why not 천천하게?
why cant l say : 천천하게?

l'm so curious!!!!


----------



## mink-shin

Because both of them, which are '불쌍' '천천', are stems, you can say '천천하게', '불쌍하게', '천천히', '불쌍히'.

So you can say '불쌍하다', '불쌍히', '불쌍하게', '천천하다', '천천하게', '천천히'
불쌍 + -하다 = 불쌍하다
불쌍 + -하게 = 불쌍하게
불쌍 + -히    = 불쌍히
천천 + -하다 = 천천하다
천천 + -하게 = 천천하게
천천 + -히   = 천천히.

But, note that you cannot say '천천하다' with an inanimate subject.
"아들아, 너는 일을 함에 있어서 너무 천천하다." 
"그것은 천천하다." 

Though '천천하게' is a conjugation of '천천하다', it have the same meaning with '천천히'.
I prefer '천천히' to '천천하게', because it's shorter and I think it's more idiomatic than '천천하게'.

*I've just edited an example.


----------



## zzay2003

mink-shin said:


> Because both of them, which are '불쌍' '천천', are stems, you can say '천천하게', '불쌍하게', '천천히', '불쌍히'.
> 
> So you can say '불쌍하다', '불쌍히', '불쌍하게'
> 불쌍 + -하다 = 불쌍하다
> 불쌍 + -하게 = 불쌍하게
> 불쌍 + -히    = 불쌍히
> 천천 + -하다 = 천천하다
> 천천 + -하게 = 천천하게
> 천천 + -히   = 천천히.
> 
> But, note that you cannot say '천천하다' with a inanimate subject.
> "아들아, 너는 일을 천천하게 할 필요가 있다"
> "그것은 천천하다"
> 
> Though '천천하게' is a conjugation of '천천하다', it have the same meaning with '천천히'.
> I prefer '천천히' to '천천하게', because it's shorter and I think it's more idiomatic than '천천하게'.



wow, l didnt even know there is such a thing as "천천하다"
and l thought 천천하게 was wrong.. l should have looked it up before... anyway thank you so so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Hit Girl

You're right zzay. Both 천천하다 and 천천하게 are weird.
When something/someone is slow, it's 느리다/느리게 (adj/adv).
천천하게 doesn't work... just because it doesn't. Nobody says that.
I'm trying to think whether there's a nice neat formula to correctly apply 히 or 하게 but I can't think of any.
Maybe an experienced Korean instructor has an explanation but I suppose you simply have to learn one by one as they come.


----------



## zzay2003

Hit Girl said:


> You're right zzay. Both 천천하다 and 천천하게 are weird.
> When something/someone is slow, it's 느리다/느리게 (adj/adv).
> 천천하게 doesn't work... just because it doesn't. Nobody says that.
> I'm trying to think whether there's a nice neat formula to correctly apply 히 or 하게 but I can't think of any.
> Maybe an experienced Korean instructor has an explanation but I suppose you simply have to learn one by one as they come.




hmm.....I'm so confused now..
then they don't use "천천하게" ?
It sounds weird to me, too ... 천천하다 sounds wrong too..
더 알아봐야겠네요.. 감사합니다!!


----------



## mink-shin

zzay2003 said:


> It sounds weird to me, too ... 천천하다 sounds wrong too..


It isn't wrong but hardly used.


Hit Girl said:


> 천천하게 doesn't work... just because it doesn't. Nobody says that.





zzay2003 said:


> hmm.....I'm so confused now..
> then they don't use "천천하게" ?


She's almost right, Zzay2003. We can google 5,810 internet sites including "천천하게" while there're 23,400,000 internet sites including "천천히".
The fact that "천천히" is used 4,000 times as frequently as "천천하게" shows us which word is much more idiomatic.

Maybe I've almost never used the word "천천하게". But I know just one man who often uses the word "천천하게". He's my grandfather. He often says "천천하게 신중하게 하거라.", which means take it slow. (His pronunciation's actually like this, [츤츤하게 신증흐게 흐그라이~]  )
Except for him, I've never seen anyone who often uses the word.

Korean news articles including the word "천천하게" have been written only one or two times a year.


----------



## Hit Girl

zzay2003 said:


> hmm.....I'm so confused now..
> then they don't use "천천하게" ?
> It sounds weird to me, too ... 천천하다 sounds wrong too..



천천하다 - As far as I know, no such word exists. At least I've never heard or seen.
천천하게 sounds bizarre too.
너무 고민하지 마시고 그냥 "천천히" 이것만 된다고 알아두시면 될 것 같아요


----------



## Rance

mink-shin said:


> Because both of them, which are '불쌍' '천천', are stems, you can say '천천하게', '불쌍하게', '천천히', '불쌍히'.
> 
> So you can say '불쌍하다', '불쌍히', '불쌍하게', '천천하다', '천천하게', '천천히'
> 불쌍 + -하다 = 불쌍하다
> 불쌍 + -하게 = 불쌍하게
> 불쌍 + -히    = 불쌍히
> 천천 + -하다 = 천천하다
> 천천 + -하게 = 천천하게
> 천천 + -히   = 천천히.



This is just me nitpicking, but there are a few errors which I would like to point out.

1) The word we are dealing here is not -하게, it's -게.
It is 어미 which is used in conjugation of a verb.
Hence it is:
천천+하게 (x)
천천하+게 (o)

2) -히 is 접사.
천천+히 look good in this case.

(Most notable difference between 어미 and 접사 is that a word formed with 어미, you will never find it in a dictionary unless you search with original form of the verb.
However 부사 formed with -히, you will find in a dictionary.)



Hit Girl said:


> 천천하다 - As far as I know, no such word exists. At least I've never heard or seen.
> 천천하게 sounds bizarre too.
> 너무 고민하지 마시고 그냥 "천천히" 이것만 된다고 알아두시면 될 것 같아요



Although I do agree with your conclusion, I think that's not the answer zzay2003 is looking for.

"천천하다" does exist.
You may never heard of in the form of 천천하게(I never heard either), but I'm sure you may heard of less rare expression like "천천한 걸음"(this i'm familiar with).
천천한 = 천천하+ㄴ
It comes from 천천하다. 
Hence 천천하게, which a conjugative form of 천천하+게, sounds completely legal.
It does sounds legal, but like most people in the thread it doesn't sound natural at all.
And that exactly seems to be the point which zzay2003, another native Korean speaker, seems to be curious about.
As long as her profile is right, I'm sure she already knows she's better off using  천천히.

I think 천천하게 sounds weird because none really uses it.
I personally don't know why people have stopped using it. 
It can't be simply the length because we do use 불쌍하*게* when 불쌍*히* exists.
Interestingly there is opposite case as well. 
We use 언짢*게* most of time and I never seen anyone using 언짢*이.*
Also not every 형용사 has such form of 부사(root+이/히).
For example, 아름답게 has no counterpart(or at least I can't think of it).
I'm not sure whether there is any type of trend here.
Maybe it's just the way the Korean language has evolved...

P.S: Mink-shin, I think your grandfather probably said "찬찬하게"....it makes more sense to me based on the context.


----------



## Rance

[Moderator note: I removed the reply to the delted post, but I'm keeping this last part as a useful summary for the benefit of those who may have misunderstood Rance's previous post.
Note to all: Please don't forget the basic rules of the forum, and try to remain friendly and respectful even when you disagree. Thanks. Cherine]


Maybe I sound like promoting the usage of 천천하게 which I'm not.
To make it short:
- 천천하게 is valid expression.
- However most don't use 천천하게.
- Hence use 천천히 to sound like a native speaker.


----------



## mink-shin

zzay2003 said:


> Hello all!! l have a question
> for example : 불쌍히, 불쌍하게 these two are totally fine, but why not 천천하게?
> why cant l say : 천천하게?
> l'm so curious!!!!



Hi, I'm back.
Considering moderator's notes, it seems there was something because of my post. Sorry for making a fuss.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Having read Zzay's OP, it seemed that Zzay'd regarded '천천하게' as an invalid word.
So I just wanted to tell him that it's valid but rarely used.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hit Girl's right, Zzay. You don't need to know '천천하게' to sound like a native speaker.
I think I told you so unnecessary thing.


----------



## Hit Girl

mink,

It doesn't have anything to do with your post. 
There are rules in any languages but there are also exceptions and quirks. Why do 천천하게, 천천한 sound broken?
People don't say them. Why? That's the way it is, is all I was saying.


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Hit Girl.
Because moderator deleted some posts, I didn't know what really was on this thread and I assumed that it was because of my post...
Honestly, even though my grandfather used to say the word, I found the words sounded broken too.
(


Rance said:


> P.S: Mink-shin, I think your grandfather probably said "찬찬하게"....it makes more sense to me based on the context.


To Rance : Yes, you might be right, but considering his other words; such as "(가속 페달)밟지 말고 천천하게 운전해라" "집에서는 천천하게 다녀라", I don't think so.  )


Hit Girl said:


> There are rules in any languages but there are also exceptions and quirks. Why do 천천하게, 천천한 sound broken?
> People don't say them. Why? That's the way it is, is all I was saying.


Yes, I agree with you. But, to me, they don't seem like quirks(but seem like exceptions).
Our language is agglutinative while English is isolated.
I think it is one of the many charming points of our language to be able to make almost infinite words.(Almost infinite? It seems kind of nonsensical. But you know what I mean.)
I've regarded this point as beauty we often miss.
Having posted this post, I've just read what I wrote. I think it could be seemed as if I'd wanted to pounce your words. But I didn't.  I meant non-disrespect. It's just my opinion.


----------



## sk k

NO. No. no. no. no....
문법적으로 "천천하게" 는 맞습니다.
다만, 그렇게 안씁니다. 매우 어색합니다.
"천천"은 "천천히" 로만 사용됩니다.

이유는 없어요. 그냥 사람들이 잘 안씁니다.
어느정도로 안 쓰냐면, 30년 넘게 한국에서 살고있는 한국인인 제 자신도
이 질문을 보기 전에는 "천천하다" 라는 말이 있는줄도 몰랐습니다.
의태어 정도로 생각했습니다.

저는 한국에서 4년제 대학 졸업하고, samsung electronics corp. 에서 개발자로 일도 했었던,,,
공부를 꽤 많이 한 사람입니다.
그런 저도 "천천하다" 를 처음 봤어요.
제 주변에서도 다들 모를꺼라고 생각합니다.

"천천하다, 천천하게" is vvvvvvery weird


----------

